# 4 New Deaths Yesterday



## Mike (Apr 20, 2021)

That was the total for the whole of the UK on 19th April 2021,
something is working at last.

Mike.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2021)

Great news, Mike.  Thanks!


----------



## digifoss (Apr 20, 2021)

Glad to see the numbers going down.  Things looking better in the U S as well...


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2021)

I pray they don't start going up again.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I pray they don't start going up again.


see my latest post about India ...very worrying...


----------



## Mike (Apr 20, 2021)

I think that it only the first wave in India and instead
of fading away slightly, it just got worse.

Their Prime Minister, banned all exports of vaccines
produced there, even any "paid for" orders.

Very sad, I was brought up there for a few years when
I was a child.

Mike.


----------

